# UF1 Midwest series race #1 @ NORCAR at the Gate July 28th!!!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Boys and Girls,

I'm pleased to say NORCAR at the Gate will be hosting race #1 in the UF1 Midwest series!!
It's July 28th, Sunday.

We will open the doors bright and early, 7:30am, and start qual. at noon.

VTA's are welcome to race also. They will run 6 minute heats and mains.

July 27th, Saturday, will be a NORCAR club race and we will be running on the UF1 layout 

See everyone at the track!!

-Wayne


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

The "close to" layout was put down last night. We have a club race on Saturday which will include F1 but in sprint races (not the 15 minute mains). It will give you a very good feel for the surface and the rhythm of the layout. There will also be open practice for awhile after the club race.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Info recap *

To add more info to the first post:

July 27th NORCAR club race
doors open 9:30am racing at 3:00pm
open practice after the race for 2 hours
**F1 will run 5 min. quals and a 10 min. main**

July 28the UF1 Midwest series race #1
doors open 7:30am racing at noon
We will be running F1 and VTA
**VTA will run 6 min. quals and a 10 min. main**

If you plan on running both days, $30.00 flat fee (run as many classes as you would like!)
If you are just coming in for the UF1 race, $20.00 fee for Sunday's event.
We will not have awards, just a cheap entry 

The UF1 track layout will be slightly altered from Saturday's club race.
For the club race we will have flappers around all the turns.
We will be removing some of those and adding "berms" and dots 

Tech inspection will be set up to check ESC's, motors, battery voltage, weight, ground clearance.
You will be allowed to check in "used" tires. NIP tires will be available at the track.
If your "used" tires are in question, you will have to purchase a NIP set to run.

If you have any questions feel free to post them or PM me.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Here's what the "berms" look like


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Here's what the "berms" look like


Oh sweet Jesus! That should be used all the time as far as I'm concerned. Beautiful!


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

sg1 said:


> Here's what the "berms" look like


Nice, things are uh changing I see... Cool very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I just wanted to thank everyone who came out to race with us at our first UF1 Midwest series race!

Also, a big thank you to all the NORCAR folks who helped out, Mel for designing and fabricating our F1 pit stop station, and Dave Berry for fabricating the berms we used!

Our NORCAR camera man (Chuck Mackin) will have pics up on Facebook 

Thanks again for coming out and continue supporting the UF1 Series!

Next race is down at Monti's track in 3 weeks!


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

sg1 said:


> Next race is down at Monti's track in 3 weeks!


The race is at TSRCAR (not RMR), I am just the guy hosting the race. haha

I am glad to hear the event went well, I can't wait to see the F1 action on the large Nuremberg (just in size, not in amout of turns) style track!

Don't forget we are running USGT as a support class with awards for the top three and TQ!

Again, congrats to NORCAR for hosting a great event!

Monti


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

sg1 said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone who came out to race with us at our first UF1 Midwest series race!
> 
> Also, a big thank you to all the NORCAR folks who helped out, Mel for designing and fabricating our F1 pit stop station, and Dave Berry for fabricating the berms we used!
> 
> ...



What Wayne said! Congrats to Wayne for his wins in both classes.


----------

